

Apple is the second largest smart-phone maker in the US (#3 worldwide) - timr
http://www.iphonematters.com/article/the_numbers_are_in_apple_3/#When:19:00:00Z

======
vlad
And the largest U.S. smartphone manufacturer. Actually, I wonder if Palm used
to be the only major U.S. smartphone manufacturer.

